
A company you've never heard of may have solved the password mess - richardking
https://backchannel.com/a-company-youve-never-heard-of-may-have-solved-the-password-mess-cd5d1725209b
======
stephenr
So they've followed the standard SaaS "make money because it's hip" model:

They've taken something that can work perfectly client side, and made it into
a vendor-locking "platform".

I'll pass thanks.

------
endswapper
This reads as though the author is a shill for the company. If they haven't
already, directly, or indirectly, they should hire him as CMO - pfft.

